# La Pavoni boiler gasket dimensions?



## Tag1260 (Jun 17, 2019)

Restoring a premil La Pavoni Europiccola and need to make some new gaskets for the boiler to base and also the heating element gasket (mine doesn't have the oring).

Anyone have a set they could measure? Need ID, OD, and also the thickness of the material.

Thanks


----------



## Tag1260 (Jun 17, 2019)

Found the dimensions

Boiler to base 93mm * 80mm * 1.5mm

HE to boiler 80mm * 69mm * 1.5mm

new HE to boiler 73.98mm * 3.53mm o-ring


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Tag1260 said:


> Found the dimensions
> 
> Boiler to base 93mm * 80mm * 1.5mm
> 
> ...


 Hi- choice of gasket material is quite important with these, the difficulty is that with time the leverage put on the gasket at the front edge tends to compact it slightly causing the joint to become loose. Not a problem if you don't mind doing an occasional re-tightening.

The bought gaskets have got better over the years with the genuine ones made from a quality and solid type of material.

cheers Jim


----------



## Tag1260 (Jun 17, 2019)

I think you're right as I don't really see any purpose other than spacing and the ability to turn the nut/adapter to tighten. Am wondering what pieces of Teflon would do there instead of the paper type gasket material.


----------

